# Called for Jury service - can't go - consequences?



## wrappo

Hi
I have been called for Jury service at the busiest work time of year for me (not self employed) but there is no way that I can attend.  From looking at the form work excuses are not entertained which I can understand and under normal circumstances I would do my duty but it's just not possible this time.  I understand it is an offence not to attend and a fine applies - is that it?  do I get a record??


----------



## csirl

> I have been called for Jury service at the busiest work time of year for me


 
You could look at it a different way - you are going to escape the busiest work time of year because your employer is legally obliged to release you for Jury service & still pay you


----------



## huskerdu

It is not true that work excuses are not acceptable. Your employer can write a letter saying that you can't be released at that time, but can be at another time. 

This is not guaranteed to work, but should be your first step. 
A fine will apply and you will get called back quite soon, if you ignore the letter.


----------



## redstar

When I attended for jury duty, names were called out from which a jury could be formed. The judge directed that anyone who did not attend for jury duty would receive a summons.

Busy or not, your boss will have to arrange work around your absence and is obliged to release you for jury duty.


----------



## ClubMan

Go along dressed like this and you probably won't be called and can get back to work ASAP.


----------



## wrappo

Thanks for advise so far.  Redstar, in an ideal world that would be the solution but the reality is that work can't be re-arranged and no-one else can do it either.  Obviously that is ridiculous from a contingency/risk perspective for my employer but that is the way of things at the moment.
I actually received the summons by chance as it arrived at my old address that I now rent out.


----------



## Hans

In my experience (I was called twice) and wrote to them with my excuses and I was excused this was discussed on radio lately and nobody could identify anyone that was ever prosacuted because of not turning up for jury service. I wouldn't worry too much about it!!


----------



## steph1

I attended for jury service a few years ago but was not selected.  There were around 250 potential jurors in attendance that day.

The judge gave a talk beforehand and said if anyone had holidays booked (as it was the summer months) they were to let him know rather than going forward as it was not possible to say how long the trial was going to last.

One juror questioned work commitments but these were not entertained by the judge who told the person that they must be released by their employers if picked to do jury service.


----------



## wishbone

I was called up but due to having 2 kids could not attend, who would drop off and collect kids, what happened if we had to stay in hotel etc - I rang, explained, they said put it in writing and that was that.


----------



## LS400

Like you, I was called up at a crazy time in work, and send back a letter explaining this, and said I would be available any other time. I got back a snotty letter saying they were not interested in excuses, I rang the clerk, (in a bit of a rage) to say in the real world it not that simple. They will listen if you call them, but they get 100s of letters to say people cant make it for that reason or another. She told me to send in another letter and, she did excuse me. They can weed out the messers, but give them a call.


----------



## huskerdu

steph1 said:


> I attended for jury service a few years ago but was not selected.  There were around 250 potential jurors in attendance that day.
> 
> The judge gave a talk beforehand and said if anyone had holidays booked (as it was the summer months) they were to let him know rather than going forward as it was not possible to say how long the trial was going to last.
> 
> One juror questioned work commitments but these were not entertained by the judge who told the person that they must be released by their employers if picked to do jury service.



Its way too late to be asking to be excused on the day. Your only chance is to write back, or phone as someone else says, in plenty of time with a professional attitude and proof from work that it is a time that they cannot release you.


----------



## Yeager

Got called last year send a letter saying i was not availbale on that (which i wasn't) and they got back to may saying no problem at all, think they are used of people rejecting it to be honest.


----------



## briancbyrne

A guy in work here has told me about a case where a a couple of people in a business where his mate works have been called and they simply used the "get out" where if you have a holiday abroad booked you can be excused - they went on RyanAir and booked 1 cent flights - anywhere --- hope O'leary doesnt hear of this caus he'll start a whole new advertisement campaign on it!!


----------



## footsteps

I was called to Jury Duty and could not go due to work & upcoming holidays etc. 
Work sent a letter stating so and I got a reply back saying thank you. . .  you may be called at a future date - or something similar.
Also if you go dressed v smarty, more than lightly you won't be held!


----------



## michaelm

It is highly unlikely that anything will happen if you don't turn up.  If you're OCD about it your boss could probably fashion a letter to excuse you, or you could just return the form marked 'not at this address'.


----------



## bjdld

wishbone said:


> I was called up but due to having 2 kids could not attend, who would drop off and collect kids, what happened if we had to stay in hotel etc - I rang, explained, they said put it in writing and that was that.


 
Hi Wishbone Thanks a million for this you have given me hope. I have just received the summons and was trying to figure out what to do for the possible 10 days that i could be called up.  I have 4 kids, 2 schoolgoing and the youngest is only 3 months and as i am not working i don't have any childcare in place.  If i need to go somewhere i usually rely on family and i usually only get away for a few hours.  But i will definitely ring now and see if i can be excused.


----------



## Slash

footsteps said:


> Also if you go dressed v smartly, more than likely you won't be held!



Believe it or not, this is true. Defence counsel are permitted to object to a certain number of potential jurors. So, if you wear really conservative clothes they will think you are one of the "hang 'em and flog 'em" brigade and won't want you on the jury. It works, i did it successfully. Only thing, i had to attend for each day, was called three times and rejected each time, so went straight back to work.


----------



## csirl

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *footsteps* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=588739#post588739
> _Also if you go dressed v smartly, more than likely you won't be held!_
> 
> Believe it or not, this is true. Defence counsel are permitted to object to a certain number of potential jurors. So, if you wear really conservative clothes they will think you are one of the "hang 'em and flog 'em" brigade and won't want you on the jury. It works, i did it successfully. Only thing, i had to attend for each day, was called three times and rejected each time, so went straight back to work.


 
Fully agree. Same happened when I did Jury Duty - defence objected to everyone in a suit. I purposely dressed very casually as I wanted to get picked as I thought it would be an interesting experience - it worked, I got picked.


----------



## ClubMan

I know plenty of people who habitually dress in suits or other "conservative" clothes and who were picked. Ditto for people who dressed more casually.


----------



## TreeTiger

I was called a couple of years ago for June, right in the middle of my child's Junior Cert. I was pretty worried about this as my husband was going to be away at that time, also I was doing a big project for a school during the same period.

So I wrote out my sob story and the school principal also wrote a letter to say that I was doing essential work for the school that could not be done by anyone else and that the school would suffer considerable hardship by my absence.

A letter arrived soon after excusing me.  I imagine if your employer wrote a note explaining the circumstances you would be excused, but personally I wouldn't just not turn up.


----------



## wishbone

bjdld said:


> Hi Wishbone Thanks a million for this you have given me hope. I have just received the summons and was trying to figure out what to do for the possible 10 days that i could be called up. I have 4 kids, 2 schoolgoing and the youngest is only 3 months and as i am not working i don't have any childcare in place. If i need to go somewhere i usually rely on family and i usually only get away for a few hours. But i will definitely ring now and see if i can be excused.


 
Glad to have been of service - ho ho - btw, the breastfeeding was the trump card...if you can prove it!!


----------



## truthseeker

Slash said:


> Believe it or not, this is true. Defence counsel are permitted to object to a certain number of potential jurors. So, if you wear really conservative clothes they will think you are one of the "hang 'em and flog 'em" brigade and won't want you on the jury. It works, i did it successfully. Only thing, i had to attend for each day, was called three times and rejected each time, so went straight back to work.


 
perhaps wear a t-shirt printed with 'Hang Them All!!!'


----------



## wrappo

Thanks Wishbone, never thought of using my little one as my "excuse"!! - form gone off in post now.

Thanks for all advice posted,
wrappo


----------



## Complainer

wrappo said:


> Redstar, in an ideal world that would be the solution but the reality is that work can't be re-arranged and no-one else can do it either.  Obviously that is ridiculous from a contingency/risk perspective for my employer but that is the way of things at the moment.


What would happen in work if you smashed your car and ended up in hospital for months?

The graveyards are full of people who thought they were indispensible.


----------



## rmelly

huskerdu said:


> It is not true that work excuses are not acceptable. Your employer can write a letter saying that you can't be released at that time, but can be at another time.
> 
> This is not guaranteed to work, but should be your first step.
> A fine will apply and you will get called back quite soon, if you ignore the letter.


 
I attended last year - work is not an acceptable excuse and the material that came with the notification states this - my employer referred me to it when I requested that they prepare a letter. I got out of it 5 or so years ago with a letter from employer but they have obviously changed since then.


----------



## TreeTiger

rmelly said:


> I attended last year - work is not an acceptable excuse and the material that came with the notification states this - my employer referred me to it when I requested that they prepare a letter. I got out of it 5 or so years ago with a letter from employer but they have obviously changed since then.


As I understand it, an employer cannot apply to have an employee excused from jury service.  However, a person called for jury service may apply to be excused and they may enclose documentation in support of their request.  This can include a letter from an employer stating that the loss of the employee will cause them particular difficulties.

The OP may be interested to know that the section of courts.ie on Jury Service says that while the courts do not provide childcare facilities, primary carers of young children may apply to be excused from jury service.


----------



## sam h

> the youngest is only 3 months





> btw, the breastfeeding was the trump card...if you can prove it!!


 
Agree....worked for us (was true & no need/request to prove) and know of 2 other women who had kids (a 4 mth old & an 11 mth old) whom it work for also (can't be certain, but don't think they had to prove anything...what could they do?  Sit mum & babe down to nurse?  

OP - are you doing any courses as I think students are exempt?


----------



## wrappo

Complainer
I never said *I *thought I was indispensible - employer does obviously and would be rightly up the creek if that scerario you painted materialised but that's another issue.


----------



## shesells

I got notice of Jury Duty in the post today. Problem is I am due to be away on a course (personal not work) that week. This was booked some time ago and I have the written confirmation of that.

Am I likely to be excused by the registrar because of this? It's in Ireland but residential and outside Dublin.


----------



## N&C

I have been called twice. The first time I couldn't go because I was doing my College exams (2 years ago) then a few months ago I got called again but it was sent to my parents address and I was in the States. They didn't open the post and when I came back the date had passed.  I rang them straight away in a panic but the clerk just told me not to worry. Didn't hear anything since!


----------



## FredBloggs

If the letter from your employer doesn't do the trick (which it should do) book the cheapest flight you can find to anywhere in the world for the time of your jury service then write in and say you will be away.  send in a photocopy of the tickets as proof.


----------



## wheels

If you are self employed, do you have to attend?


----------



## evi3

Yep as far as I know you do.  tell you what worked for me I showed up on the first day and wore a suit and carried a copy of the Irish Times and my name was called out, was challenged straight away by the defense as I walked up as they want the more 'casual looking' person that will be more likely to sympathise with hte defendant. One of my friends told his doctor he suffered from anxiety and got him to write a note...


----------



## PM1234

I was called a few years ago and a neighbour of mine was also called. His name came out and he told the judge he was self employed and was excused. So perhaps if you show up initially, the excuse is plausible? 

As per Evi3's story, the majority of people who attended the first day were dressed  in 'smart casual'  clothes and a few wore suits. Those who wore suits were challenged. On the second day everyone wore suits


----------



## brodiebabe

If you are self-employed you can write to the registrar and ask to be excused.  They will write back and tell you that you do not need to attend.  (This info is given in the leaflet that arrives with the note asking you to atend to jury duty).

The poster who has a course booked should write to the registrar including details of the course.  They may be excused.


----------



## Kerak

Was recently called to Circuit Court Jury service.

160 turned up out of 200 on list., a  lot of waiting around
Roll of those present was took. 
Names drawn out of a hat, 12 picked, one of those picked, just prior to swearing in, stated it had took her 3 hours to get there, and 3 hours home again, and was instantly excused by judge, another was objected to  by the defence, as living close to the accused.

After the jury was sworn in and sent out to a room, the rest of us were thanked, and excused for 5 years as jurors. There where no other jury cases that week.  Those who hadn’t turned, their names where sent to local Chief Superintendent by the judge.

Been outside Dublin, the list seemed to be very local, most of the 160 there knew many people in the group and all seem to be from same 1/3 of the county.

Self employed where very relived, employees less so! The mix was young, old ,professional looking, retired, casual, formal,even a few non natives.

Was an anticlimax!


----------



## Complainer

FredBloggs said:


> If the letter from your employer doesn't do the trick (which it should do) book the cheapest flight you can find to anywhere in the world for the time of your jury service then write in and say you will be away.  send in a photocopy of the tickets as proof.


Is it possible that the clerk might look at the booking date vs the notification of jury service date before deciding whether to excuse you?


----------



## allthedoyles

Friend of mine , has received letter for Jury duty , and he would rather do time , or pay the € 500 fine , before going to the court-house .

What are the reasonable excuses ?

No mention above of a doctors certificate - would one of them do the trick ?

If this employee does not want to ask his employer for a letter ( which may not work anyway ) .... what other viable excuses are there ?


----------



## Deelite

A friend of mine received letter to go for Jury Service (she didn't want to go) - so she phoned up the number on the back of the docket - and said that she'd be delighted to attend for Jury Service and would they kindly give her directions to the Courts creche so she could drop her children off in plenty of time.  The Clerk said that she'd be excused on those grounds.....


----------



## allthedoyles

Thanks , but this guy is a single white male .....no kids ..................next ?


----------



## missdaisy

Does he provide any kind of important community service - vet, doctor, dentist etc?


----------



## Deelite

Or he could provide a service to his family - ie looking after a relative


----------



## brodiebabe

Or you can be excused if he is due to go on holidays


----------



## allthedoyles

missdaisy said:


> Does he provide any kind of important community service - vet, doctor, dentist etc?


 
Nope , He is a '' light equipment operator ''

Dose'nt have an elderly relative , 

Could take holidays , but cannot prove he is going away somewhere significant .

Could the only option left be medical grounds ?


----------



## SparkRite

allthedoyles said:


> Nope , He is a '' light equipment operator ''
> 
> Dose'nt have an elderly relative ,
> 
> Could take holidays , but cannot prove he is going away somewhere significant .
> 
> Could the only option left be medical grounds ?


 
Sounds like the same guy I know.

If I'm not mistaking, isn't he deaf in one ear and can't hear with the other?? 

Think about it.............


----------



## allthedoyles

Well Sparkrite - That may well be true . Why do you think I am asking the question here ?

I can't hear you , but I can see what you are saying !


----------



## SparkRite

allthedoyles said:


> Well Sparkrite - That may well be true . Why do you think I am asking the question here ?
> 
> I can't hear you , but I can see what you are saying !


 
Nice reply
Well there you go Allthedoyles, surely he can lay his hand on an ear horn or two............


----------



## Yorrick

The extent to which contributors go to evade or avoid jury duty makes you wonder about the level of competency of those who end up on juries


----------



## Deelite

I don't think I could honestly do Jury Service at all - I'd probably know the accused.


----------



## csirl

Why doesnt he want to do it? Did it once and found it very interesting. You also get a few days of work on full pay plus free meals.


----------



## Deelite

csirl said:


> Why doesnt he want to do it? Did it once and found it very interesting. You also get a few days of work on full pay plus free meals.


 

I think you can also claim "Jury Service" on your household insurance.


----------



## paddyc

Just been called, what type of cases go on at the Four Courts ?


----------



## csirl

paddyc said:


> Just been called, what type of cases go on at the Four Courts ?


 
Depends which court you are summonsed to - Central Criminal or Circuit Criminal. The Central has the more serious offences such as murder. If its in the Four Courts you should go - will be last chance to see a criminal trial in this setting as criminal stuff is being moved to the new complex by Christmas.


----------



## shesells

brodiebabe said:


> Or you can be excused if he is due to go on holidays



Only if you can provide proof that holiday booking pre-dates the notice of jury duty.


----------



## funnymunny

You could take your chances and attend on the day.  There are many reasons to be excused on the day.  I was called and attended but was very busy at work so didn't want to be picked, but would have been curious about the experience had I not been so busy at work.  Several people gave excuses on the day, holidays, children being minded (only if it is likely that the trial will run over one day), I was called up and knew one of the guards who was on the scene of the accident so I was dismissed.  One lady told the judge she had a hearing problem and when he asked to what extent she said what? and he dismissed her straight away, among much laughter. Another person knew a sister of the accused, a brother of the defendant etc etc.  You could also say that as the person had a mustache/Dublin accent/curly hair that you would be automatically prejudiced against them! (not entirely sure about the last one!)


----------



## ajapale

Similar question posted today.


----------

